# Yes I am new and know nothing.



## surfer_e (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello

I am Surfer_e from the beaches of Florida.  I have taken to the hobby of cooking in the last few years.  Well hobbies are kind of my thing.  You see I have a garage full of bikes and house full of surfboards and now I am adding smoking to  the list.  

I am sure I will post some stupid questions, but hey we all have to start somewhere right?  

until next time.....


----------



## cman95 (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome Surfer. This is THE place to be. I am new myself but much help and info here. What kind of smoker do you have and what meats do you like to smoke? The the ol....seasoned smokers can help you!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard Surfer, glad you found us. A great place to get started is get yourself signed up for Jeff's 5 day ecourse... it is chocked full of great info!

The only stupid questions are the one's that were never asked...

Have fun!


----------



## richtee (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Surfer. Unfortunatly, or fortunatly...hehe... you have just stumbled across one of the most addicting branches of the culinary world... real BBQ! And smoking, of course... like jerkies, fatties, etc. Get the E-course, and start reading. Do ya have a smoker yet? 

See ya in the forums!


----------



## surfer_e (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I have been wanting to learn how to smoke for a very LONG time.  problem was that I spent many years living in other countries, and never had the outside space to start smoking.  Now i am settled in Florida and have a back yard (finally) and it is time to smoke.  

I have just bought a Brinkman "electric" smoker.  I know yes I got the electric one....but I wanted to start easy and then work my way up to a real fire smoker.  

As for meat well I am open to anything. I really love pork and have a preference for carolina style of sauces.  But as I sit here and think about it I really have no idea what to start with.  I plan on sifting through some of the posts on this forum and also posting some questions of my own.  

I am a teacher and I start Christmas break on Friday so in between surfing and family time I plan on completing some of my first smoke sessions.


----------



## richtee (Dec 18, 2007)

Get yerself a nice bone-in Boston Butt!  Easy Q'in, and matches well with Carolina style. but you may find-asI have- you'll only need a "finishing sauce" MUCH lighter than a BBQ sauce..for the quality of butt you'll soon be turning out!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Lots of smokers from Florida on here.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with Richtee, get the BB... they are very good and very forgiving for your first smoke.

I also love the Carolina style sauces... here's one I use for pork:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=7691

Try it!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to smf!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2007)

yep, butts or maybe a whole Chicken. Welcome from another Floridian. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




You over by Matanzas??


----------



## kickassbbq (Dec 18, 2007)

Try some of my techniques.  Probably not the right way to smoke meat, but it's the way I do it.
http://www.kickassbbq.com/

PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 18, 2007)

Ed,

I didn't know you were on here.   How's it going?


----------



## kickassbbq (Dec 18, 2007)

The FatBack Man!!!!!
I'm everywhere.  Doing great, thanks.  Hope you and yours as well.
Merry Christmas to you.
ed


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! We were all beginners once. Pork butt is a good place to start, but ya gotta have a pretty be chunk of time cuz they take a long time. Be sure to season your smoker first. Spray or wipe down the inside with cooking oil, then fire it up. After you get it heated up throw in a few pieces of wood to get some smoke going and let it run for an hour or so. That should take care of any nasty chemicals that still may be on it from the manufacturing process.


----------



## virgo53 (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome, This is the place to learn how to do it right, and, find new ways to smoke just about anything.
Mike


----------



## pescadero (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad to have you.

Florida huh!  Well you have some good company.  Some good old boys living and smokin' down there.  You are going to feel right at home.

Enjoy,

Skip


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to the sMF. we have a great membership that can help you with most any question you have. Let us know what kind of hardware you're using, or plan to use. Everyone likes pics too!


----------



## tyrroneous (Dec 18, 2007)

From one Noob to another...welcome!  


By the way, the advice about starting out by smoking a boston butt is sound.  The first one I did turned out pretty darn well and I had no clue what I was doing.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to the site!!  I second or third or whatever the 5 day ecourse! It helped me when i was starting a short time ago.... This is the place to learn!! Lots of great friendly folks here...  and the only stupid question is the one unasked! So ask away....


----------



## dono (Dec 18, 2007)

welcome to our world 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





no such thing as a dumb question only dumb answers,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ya might wanna keep that in mind if I reply to any of your questions lol


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------

